# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  African Dwarf Frog Jumped Out Of Tank and Outside For 30 Minutes

## Shocwavesniper

Hello all,
I am new to this forum and i was moving back into college earlier today and i transported my 30 gallon tank with my various fish and a handful of African Dwarf Frogs. Unfortunately, one of the frogs managed to jump out of the tank and was left out of the water for a maximum of 30 minutes before i discovered him on the floor hopping around. He was very slow and was quite dry. I quickly (very carefully, i know how fragile these guys are) picked him up and put him into the tank. He swims very awkwardly and only stays on the top of the tank. I do not see any physical damage or rashes from sliding across the carpet. Although he has only gone down once and had so much trouble coming back up where i had to gently nudge him back up to the surface. He has not returned to the bottom and is not interested in his dinner. 

Is his demise inevitable? I know these guys are very very sensitive and they cannot be taken out of water for long. Do any of you recommend a course of action for helping her recover from this? 

Thank you all for the help!

Here are the pictures attached that show the little guy. Any input is greatly appreciated. 


Thanks,
Adam

----------


## tgampper

These frogs are tougher than you think. Some species of clawed frogs will travel on land for short distances in the wild. You may want to use an escape-proof cover on your tank. Many keepers are unaware that the dwarf clawed frogs are more closely related to the South American pipa frogs than the larger African clawed frogs, proving that Africa and South America were connected long ago in earth's history.  Looks like you have a female. Keep a close eye on any skin abnormalities that may indicate a bacterial infection.

----------


## BossFrog

Is she ok?  :Smile:

----------

